# slash only turns left



## ezekielguy86 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys I just got my slash 4x4 back from my local rc hobby store to get fixed had broke a couple parts. Now when I turn it on the wheels turn straight to the left and when I turn it all the way right it only goes to straight. Let go and it goes to left. What do I do to fix this. "by the way I couldn't tell you what they replaced far as parts go"


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Try removing the screw holding the servo saver to the servo.

Adjust your steering trim to the middle.

Re-install your servo saver with your wheels pointing straight foreward. 

This should fix the problem.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

how do you get to that part mines doing the same thing


----------



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

On the bright side, maybe your local club has a Slash spec oval racing class:hat:?

Just kidding. If you mean the servo saver screw, just flip the truck upside down, and loosen the screw holding the servo horn on, turn the truck on to center the servo, reattach the horn with the steering centered, and retighten, as Tom Mar said.


----------



## ezekielguy86 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys works great thanks for the quick help


----------



## Doc Robot (Mar 11, 2010)

ezekielguy86 said:


> Hey guys I just got my slash 4x4 back from my local rc hobby store to get fixed had broke a couple parts. Now when I turn it on the wheels turn straight to the left and when I turn it all the way right it only goes to straight. Let go and it goes to left. What do I do to fix this. "by the way I couldn't tell you what they replaced far as parts go"


Out of sheer curiosity, you wouldn't have purchased that Slash at Pete Russell's RC Shop in Elkhart, Indiana would you?


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I think it is trying to tell you that it wants to run an oval class


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

ezekielguy86 said:


> Hey guys I just got my slash 4x4 back from my local rc hobby store to get fixed had broke a couple parts. Now when I turn it on the wheels turn straight to the left and when I turn it all the way right it only goes to straight. Let go and it goes to left. What do I do to fix this. "by the way I couldn't tell you what they replaced far as parts go"


I hope you figured out the steering...
But there is another problem.
"What do I do to fix this. "by the way I couldn't tell you what they replaced far as parts go"

Part of the fun of this hobby is getting to know you vehicle and working on them. At the very least, your hobby shop should have given you a list of parts that were replaced. If you are just walking in and saying here fix this... then you might as well hand some hobby shops a blank check. I have been in shops where once you talk to the guy behind the counter I realized I would not even let him touch my car, let alone work on it.
I hope they are not like that and they did not rip you off.

Take some time and learn about your vehicle, Learn the terminology so you can talk about your vehicle and you know how it works.
You invested quite a bit of money on your Slash. Hopefully as you grow in the hobby, you will learn about all aspects of it.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------

